
How does the music-identifying app Shazam work its magic? - jaynate
http://www.slate.com/id/2232914/
======
corin_

      Other than playing video games, it's the most useful thing you can do on your phone.
    

Playing games is _useful_? I really hope that was ironic.

While I do like having Shazam on my phone, I still find, y'know, making and
receiving phonecalls, the _most_ useful feature.

------
tejaswiy
Unrelated note: Some blogger reverse engineered the algo and posted sample
code on his blog as an education experience. He got a takedown notice and was
forced to remove the post from his blog.

Can't find the source right now, will look it up if anyone needs it.

